# My first attempt at "sprinkle grass"



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

That stuff is a PIA!  It's gonna need a lot of touching up after it dries..............


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you mind me asking which parts are just painted and which ones have the grass sprinkled on them?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

juststartingout said:


> That stuff is a PIA!  It's gonna need a lot of touching up after it dries..............


The paint is underneath the sprinkle grass. I covered the whole board with the stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

maybe your trying to do to much at one time.
do it in stages, don't over do it. add some then after it drys go back and add more.
it dosent look that bad, plus the brown spots could be mud puddles.

and real grass comes in different greens.

in your picture is it still wet?

what did you use for glue?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> maybe your trying to do to much at one time.
> do it in stages, don't over do it. add some then after it drys go back and add more.
> it dosent look that bad, plus the brown spots could be mud puddles.
> 
> ...


The darker stuff is wet. I used the brown paint as the glue, but I also have the spray on stuff to use.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

juststartingout said:


> The darker stuff is wet. I used the brown paint as the glue, but I also have the spray on stuff to use.



it will look different when it drys.

I don't like scenic cement, I use elmers glue mixed with water. cheaper that way too.

do you have a shaker container to spread it?

is it sticking good with the paint?

maybe green paint, almost the same color would have been better to use?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> it will look different when it drys.
> 
> I don't like scenic cement, I use elmers glue mixed with water. cheaper that way too.
> 
> ...


Can you spray the elmers over the the landscape after it's done? The scenic cement IS expensive.

Yes, it is sticking well. Green paint would'nt have the cool texture.

Yes, I used a shaker


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just,

I fiddled with the shaky stuff on my layout a bit, too. However, before I committed to the real layout board, I tried some options on a test plank to see how different variations worked.

In the end, I opted to paint my board green, first, let that dry, then applied shaky grass in local sections with thinned Elmer's glue. Worked OK, more or less. I had a few dry/bare spots that I filled back in, but the glue/grass on those did dry a bit darker/bumpier than the first-pass stuff.

However, remember that real-life grass is never uniform ... bare spots, brown spots, etc. all add "character". As you develop the layout, add bushes, trees, whatever ... it'll all start to blend in OK.

In my test plank, I don't think I tried shaky grass onto wet green paint, but in the future, I might see how that works.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ,

I may scape it all off and try again if it doesnt dry the way I hope.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ,
I saw in the above post you mentioned adding bushes. Do you buy them or make your own? If you or anyone else makes them could you educate me as to how to make them please? Thanks
Dan


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I just looked at it again and, you know what? I kinda like it!  If I would have wanted uniformity, I would have bought a "roll" of grass!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan,

Lots of options ... home made, pre (store) made, etc.

On my end, I bought a bag of multicolored lichen. I sorted it into similiar clumps, let it dry out for a few days, then broke off and glued down clumps and clusters. Bingo ... instant bushes.

If you're not yet familiar with it, check out a distributor site like Walthers or even your local hobby shop. You'll see a somewhat daunting array of options for scenery. But don't be daunted, though ... most options when mixed in with buildings, track, hills, whatever generally turn out OK. See www.walthers.com and www.woodlandscenics.com ... the latter is a leading mfr of a wide array of scenery material. They site has some simple tutorial videos, too.

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Just, I am no scenery expert by any means, but I think what you have looks fine. Sometimes the less uniform we have things, the better and more realistic they look. Nature is not always perfect either. Like TJ said, real grass is not uniform by any means. I feel that what you add to the scenery from this point forward will be what makes the difference!

Chad


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Just, I am no scenery expert by any means, but I think what you have looks fine. Sometimes the less uniform we have things, the better and more realistic they look. Nature is not always perfect either. Like TJ said, real grass is not uniform by any means. I feel that what you add to the scenery from this point forward will be what makes the difference!
> 
> Chad


Thanks for the encouragement! 

Scott


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott,
I think your grass looks great, like TJ said "real grass is not uniform by any means." I would avoid spraying the grass with the watered down glue after the fact I think it ends up looking too Shiny.
Dan,
I do the same thing for bushes and shrubs, I use lichen and moss usally all green because I just pick it off of the trees around here.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Scott,
> I think your grass looks great, like TJ said "real grass is not uniform by any means." I would avoid spraying the grass with the watered down glue after the fact I think it ends up looking too Shiny.



Thanks! I looked at it again this morning, and I think it's going to work out OK.

Does scenic cement make it look too shiny? Is ther always some "loose" grass? I'd hate to see the stuff blowing all over the place!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If I may offer some advice....consider some terrain. Here's an example of a flat area that was under construction, so disregard all the pink foam as incomplete work. 









This is green paint allowed to dry, coated with a spray-can adhesive, and then shaken over with the grass shakey-stuff.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Reckers said:


> If I may offer some advice....consider some terrain. Here's an example of a flat area that was under construction, so disregard all the pink foam as incomplete work.
> This is green paint allowed to dry, coated with a spray-can adhesive, and then shaken over with the grass shakey-stuff.


That looks nice. May I ask what color of green paint you used? Do they make a color calld "grass" ?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The bushes are just clumps of TJ's Woodland scenic lichen, torn off in various clump sizes and glued. I sprayed the 'bottom" of the bush with the adhesive, parked it where I wanted it, then dribbled a bit of white glue into it to secure it.

You can also build elevation onto your flat-land to make it look more realistic:










The hill is a mass of used coffee grounds, mixed with 50/50 white glue and water. After it dries for a week or so, it gets fissures in it; just fill them with more coffee grounds, add some spray adhesive on top to hold it in place and start shaking the grass on it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Reckers,
Me thinks you drink way too much coffee!!!
Make your Mountains out of coffee grounds! :laugh:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Geesh Recks...with all the coffee I drink, I should be able to re-create Mt. Everest! That is an interesting idea. Some of the most unlikely materials can actually serve a good purpose on a rr layout. I like what you have done with your layout too, Sean!

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

juststartingout said:


> That stuff is a PIA!  It's gonna need a lot of touching up after it dries..............


with your approach no wonder. why not do it section by section? and even then i don't think you will be modeling all green field. there will be tracks there somewhere, buildings, etc. why would you waste turf on these areas?


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

has anyone used a static applicator for this grass? i saw a tutorial on how to make one from an electric fly swatter and i was gonna try it..


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

tankist said:


> with your approach no wonder. why not do it section by section? and even then i don't think you will be modeling all green field. there will be tracks there somewhere, buildings, etc. why would you waste turf on these areas?


Because I think working around the track, buildings ect would have been a bigger PIA.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats the way i'm going to do for my grass. i already have the donor swatter but i'm considering to purchase the actual tool (as crazy as it may sound). the main difference is voltage. tool by Noch has 15Kv vs 2Kv of the typical swatter which from some user experience translates into better standing grass. with that with some modification the swatter applicator circuit can be upgraded to 20-25Kv as some users reported.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Reckers said:


> The hill is a mass of used coffee grounds, mixed with 50/50 white glue and water. After it dries for a week or so, it gets fissures in it; just fill them with more coffee grounds, add some spray adhesive on top to hold it in place and start shaking the grass on it.


I guess I'll have to ask my Mom to save her grounds since I don't drink coffee.

I've been using foam sheets and a hot knife practicing making hills and stuff. I'm wondering what could be used to fill the holes all over this stuff?

I just figured it out. Extruded polystyrene............no holes.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

tankist said:


> 15Kv vs 2Kv 20-25Kv


With this much power you'll be standing stuff up all around :laugh: I hope they supply a cord long enough to toss over the primary wires out on the street.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> With this much power you'll be standing stuff up all around :laugh: I hope they supply a cord long enough to toss over the primary wires out on the street.



It might curl his hair too while he's doing it.

Either that or his hair might stand it straight up like a punk cut.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This Tread has taken a shocking turn!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm also a newbie at this model RR thing. After buying the HO "around the Christmas tree" set I decided to expand the fun into a winter hobby, since it's too cold here in Michigan to do much else.
I bought a pink foamboard at Home Depot, along with a quart of "green" colored latex paint and a SMOOTH roller. After two coats of the paint it looked pretty cool. Although, obviously, no "grass" is uniform in color like paint unless it's at the Augusta National golf course!
I then layed out my tracks (two seperate ovals with a figure-8 in the middle) and started to plan which buildings I wanted and where to place them.
All the wiring is concealed under the board after boring the holes and fishing the wires through.
I'm just about ready to start landscaping, but want to wait until virtually ALL the buildings, etc., are in place. Like a previous person said, no sense in wasting grass only to cover it with several buildings.
My guess is the landscaping is at least two or three months from completion, if I'm real lucky and don't run out of money first. 
I just know one thing for sure........I'm having a blast!! 
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, when russian guys build static grass applicator they go all the way. here is a picture of typical planting session :laugh:










as result the charge travels through the earth to emerge from another side of the planet.












on a serious note , the website shows how to build tesla generator. some unbeliavable things happen there... 
back to fly swatters, even though 15-20Kv can be reached with enough voltage multiplicator steps, it is still 9v battery and its limited output. can't make something from nothing







BTW, a trivia question. how do they mesure the Voltage of these charges? static


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Back to the coffee for just a moment....I found the best way to do it is to take the used grounds and spread them on a plate, then microwave them a few times at 2 minutes or more to really dry them out. I used a tupperware-style bowl and lid to collect them afterwards; two weeks worth of dried grounds makes a pretty good hill. The color is the same as freshly-plowed earth and the texture is pleasing to the eye....while you drink your coffee!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry to sidetrack again but...
btw reck, you are aware that these dried grounds can perfectly be reused for the intended purpose - make a drink of coffee. the drip method of brewing is terribly inefficient


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

speaking of grass two real easy ways to make it is fine saw dust - hardware stores have tons or make your own and use some green dye in a shake can, start light and keep adding your color until its dark enough.....also to make tuffs of grass you can buy a dollar store paint brush stain/dye the bristles whatever color cut them whatever length and use a glob of glue to hold it up and use grass or dirt around the bass to hide the glob of glue....looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where can I get one, tank?

looks like fun, I guess you should not stand in water when you play with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

build one BigEd, its not the hardest just getting the sphere is where the $ is....

my brother and I are actually in the process of a tesla coil build right now, though ours is about 1/10th of the size in that pic....and a trebuchet....lol


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TapRoot said:


> ....and a trebuchet....lol


You'd better NOT be hurling any _trains _with that thing!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> sorry to sidetrack again but...
> btw reck, you are aware that these dried grounds can perfectly be reused for the intended purpose - make a drink of coffee. the drip method of brewing is terribly inefficient


Anton, you're right, but there are two problems in using them that way. The first is that the same heat that makes a pot of coffee break down the caffeine and leave you a lot of tannic acid will do the same to the grounds from re-use. I don't have a real issue with that, but it's a progressively lower caffeine jolt as you reuse the grounds---not a big deal. The big Kahuna, though, is that I share the pot with a woman. Left to myself, I'd make one large pot and turn the hot-plate off, reheating as I want more or just drinking it cold for the next day or two. My lil darling, though, will not drink coffee unless it's from a fresh pot, and that means fresh grounds. 

I have to admit, though, that when you take those wet grounds, dump them into a bowl and nuke 'em till they glow, the kitchen really smells great!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TapRoot said:


> build one BigEd, its not the hardest just getting the sphere is where the $ is....
> 
> my brother and I are actually in the process of a tesla coil build right now, though ours is about 1/10th of the size in that pic....and a trebuchet....lol



I reeeeeeeeeealy long to build a working, life-sized trebuchet! If I ever win a big lottery, I'm gonna become a piano-slinger!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Its SOOOOO Easy!*



DanJ said:


> TJ,
> I saw in the above post you mentioned adding bushes. Do you buy them or make your own? If you or anyone else makes them could you educate me as to how to make them please? Thanks
> Dan


Hey Dan, Go to the How To section of the Forum and you will see How to make trees. Its real easy and they do look great. On top of that all the trimmings and waste from the plants make great ground cover,bushes,fallen trees etc. My son is a Physics major at the U. of Minnesota and they had a special guest describe a Tesla Coil(see Photo) and Reck I bet you got your coffee grounds idea from this guy(he likes S scale from what I hear)!


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

dude pic 4, is that just seedum?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

TapRoot said:


> dude pic 4, is that just seedum?


DUDE! Pic four is a mexican, a donkey, and a buch of bags of coffee.:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Reckers,
Using the coffee grounds on your train board will also keep the drug sniffin dogs at bay.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

No man..you see..Your Mr. Lebowski...I'm just the Dude! Yeah thats a basket of dried sedum and the other is in fact Juan Valdez spokesman for 100% columbian....coffee!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Reckers,
> Using the coffee grounds on your train board will also keep the drug sniffin dogs at bay.:hah::hah::hah:


Keeps the lil rascals up all night, too!


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> DUDE! Pic four is a mexican, a donkey, and a buch of bags of coffee.:laugh:



HAHAHA too funny...pic 5


----------

